# Seeskorpion



## Hafjo (8. März 2003)

Moin 

habe gestern als einen unerwarteten Beifang beim Mefoangeln einen Seeskorpion gelandet. Bis jetzt mein erster dieser Sorte und gebissen hat er auf einen Gladsax 27 g/schwarz. Wie häufig kommt dieser Fisch überhaupt in der Ostsee vor?  












zum restlichen Tag kann ich nur sagen, kein Dorsch und keine Mefo, Wasser ist halt noch zu kalt. Keine Mefo ist nicht ganz richtig, ich hatte keine Mefo aber ein Angler hatte vom Strand aus eine 83 cm und 15 Pfd schwere Mefo gelandet - ein Prachtfisch.


----------



## Maddin (8. März 2003)

Gratulation an den Fänger der Mefo!!

Das mit dem Seeskorpion ist ja ne witzige Sache, aber in letzter Zeit (seit dem Nordseewassereinstrom!!) werden des öfteren Fische gefangen, die wir sonst nicht allzuoft in unserer Ostsee antreffen.

Ich habe bis jetzt von Rochen aus dem kleinen oder großen Belt, von einem Leng beim Schleppen vor Ostholstein und von Seelachsen gehört. Das ist kein Zufall. Ich denke das hat wirklich was mit dem Nordseewassereinstrom zu tun! Wenn man mal überlegt, wieviele schöne und große Mefos bis jetzt gefangen wurde......schon mal an die Theorie gedacht, dass sie das salzhaltige Wasser nicht so gerne mögen und deswegen näher an die Küste kommen? Wie gesagt....Theorie....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2003)

WoW !!
Die MeFo ist eine der ersten &quot;U-Boote&quot; des Jahres.  :m #6


----------



## Salmonelle (8. März 2003)

Ich denke es müssen schon einige von diesen Minimonstern in der Ostsee vorkommen. So ein bis zwei hab ich pro Jahr eigentlich immer an der Brandungsrute. Und als Dorschfutter scheinen sie sich auch zu eignen, den letzten hab ich aus dem Magen eines ca 60er-Dorsches rausgeschnippelt, war wohl mit 20 cm ein maulgerechter Happen!

83er Mefo? *[BLINK]WOW ! [/BLINK]   *   Petri an den Fänger

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. März 2003)

Sehr schöne Mefo und sehr schöner Knurhahn. Solche Mefo will ich in diesem Jahr auch noch haben!  Seeskorpion oder auch Knurhahn genannt gibt es besonders in der Lübecker Bucht und in Travemünde gab es sie mal massenweise! Seit 10 Jahren gibt es allerdings wieder dorsche bis in den lübecker hafen und seitdem ist er in Travemünde und in der Trave fast ausgestorben! Habe bereits drei von diesen Teilen vom BB gehabt . Alle mit Spirilino und roter Krabbenfliege. Bekommst sie allerdings nur auf Kunstköder, wenn Du sie in Zeitlupe einkurbelst. Eher hast sie mal auf  Naturköder und besonders auf Tauwürmer in der Brandung und vom BB. Sie lieben Steine! Das Schwanzteil ist eine Delikatesse und es werden dafür Spitzenpreise bezahlt. Normallänge liegt bis 20cm, darüber ist schon Kapital! Man sollte nur vorsichtig sein beim lösen des Knurhahns. Die Stacheln verursachen schöne Entzündungen bishin zur Blutvergiftung. Ich kann ein Lied davon singen! Immer mit Lappen und Handschuhen anfassen und mit Zange lösen!!!


----------



## havkat (8. März 2003)

Moin Hafjo!

Dunnerschlach! Schon wieder ein Dickschiff raus!

Die Seeskorpione waren, genau wie die Aalmuttern, Ende der 70er bis Mitte/Ende der 80er ein häufiger, manchmal schon lästiger Beifang an der Küste.
Besonders an Molen udn Steinpackungen gab´s sie, z.T., massig.
Die Bestände gingen dann schnell zurück. Warum? :c
Da die Seeskorpione blitzschnell und gierig abschlucken war ihr Schicksal am Brandungsvorfach meistens besiegelt.

Konnte damals sehr unschöne Dinge beobachten, was den Umgang mit den Stachelköppen anbelangt. 
Ist zwar nicht viel dran (Schwanzstück) aber einen Fisch totschlagen und wegwerfen ist keine Alternative.
Mit Kunstköder, einschl. tief geführter Fliege, konnte man sie an den Schärenküsten Bornholms und Südschwedens auf Ansage fangen.
Man brauchte sich nur eine Spalte oder tiefe Rinne zwischen den Felsen suchen, den Blinker reinhängen und ZACK!
Kennen keine Kompromisse die Burschen. :q
Dein Exemplar ist schon ein ganz schöner Bomber.


----------



## anguilla (8. März 2003)

Na das ist ja ein lustiger Geselle! :m

macht sich als Ganzpräperat sicher ganz hübsch! 

Dieser Silberbrocken ist ja der Hammer! #r

Naja, in zwei Wochen mach ich auch meine ersten Versuche, bin echt gespannt, ob ich eine zu sehen bekomme...


----------



## Salmonelle (8. März 2003)

@Bellyboatangler -
Ich lasse hier ungern den Schlaumeyer raushängen, möchte hier aber doch einem Irrtum vorbeugen:
Knurrhahn ist nicht gleich Seeskorpion.
Beide Arten gehören zwar zur gleichen Ordnung der Panzerwangen (Scorpaeniformes),
jedoch gehört der Seeskorpion (Myoxocephalus scorpius) zur Unterordnung der Groppen(Cottoidea), Familie Cottidae.
Der (Rote)Knurrhahn (Trigla hirundo) zur Familie Triglidae.
Auch äußerlich sind es doch recht verschiedene Fische.
Möchte ich hier nur ein Merkmal des Knurrhahns hervorheben: die untersten zwei oder drei Flossenstrahlen der Brustflossen sind nicht durch Flossenhaut verbunden, stehen frei nach unten und können wie &quot;Laufbeine&quot; benutzt werden.

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Bonifaz (8. März 2003)

Hallo Hafjo

Das ist ja ein schöner Kadenzmann. :z 
Hoffentlich habt ihr euch beim hakenlösen nicht verletzt.
Schönes Wetter hattet ihr ja auch wie man sieht.
Beim nächsten mal komm ich auch wieder mit.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2003)

@ Salmonelle

*Klasse Info !* #6  :m


----------



## Hafjo (8. März 2003)

@ havkat

Hab den Seeskorpion wie du beschrieben hast eher in einer kurzen Ruhepause mit kurz über dem Grund baumelnden Wobbler gefangen. Fangort war übrigens Dahmeshöft über dem Steinriff ca 7m Wassertiefe 400m draussen.

@ All
danke für die Infos
der Seeskorpion schwimmt übrigens wieder in der Ostsee.

Für alle anderen ist diese riesige Mefo mal wieder zusätzliche Motivation, oder?


----------



## Esox P (8. März 2003)

moin zusammen,

ich hatte reichlich dieser exemplare im weißen meer in rußland, ich dachte nur, daß es sich eventuell um einen gast handelt. aber wie ich von den &quot;alten hasen&quot; höre, fing man der stachlige gesellen früher öfter mal hier. 
die russen essen sie übrigens als delikatesse. 

PS Hafjo konnte sich nicht pieken, er hatte einen abmacher. :c 

Ich meine auch, daß es sich um einen seeskorpion handelt, ich glaube der große rote ist auch unter dem namen &quot;vierhörniger Seebulle&quot; bekannt.

grüße


----------



## petipet (8. März 2003)

Hi Boardies, zu den Postings über diese stacheliegen Gesellen, sage ich: Angler, mit Recht Kopf hoch! Aus allen möglichen politischen Ecken werden wir so abqualifiziert, als wären wir nur Topfangler.
Einen Seekuckuck (Fam. Knurrhähne, Triglidae) von einem
Seeskorpion, der nun mal zu den Groppen zählt (Cottidae)
zu unterscheiden, da gehört schon ein gerütteltes Maß 
Fachwissen dazu. Und das haben eben viele Angler, weil sie
diesen Planeten lieben, und versuchen, mit der Natur im Einklang zu leben.
Jetzt gebe ich noch ein bischen Senf zu, ohne den Max  machen zu wollen - nichts liegt mir ferner: Rote Knurrhähne
fing ich geziehlt im Ärmelkanal. In Belgien werden sie von
Feinschmeckern hoch geschätzt.
Seeskorpione waren mir noch nie an den Haken gegangen, bis ich Anfang der achtzieger Jahre zum ersten Male im westlichen Teil des Limfjordes, Gjeller Odde - bei Lemvigbucht - mit Sandorms als Grundköder fischte. Ich kann nur sagen, diese groppenartige Spezies hat einen gesunden
Hunger auf Wattwürmer.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. März 2003)

Der Rückgang dieser Tierchen und der Aalmuttern haben wir den Dorschen zu verdanken. Ob sie Seeskorpione bzw. Knurrhähne sind, ist mir auch egal! Jedenfalls wurden sie bei uns an der Küste Knurrhahn genannt. Die Seeskorpione knurren jedenfalls auch und essen würde ich sie nicht unbedingt! Ist ja auch nicht viel dran. Ende der 80 er hatten wir auch nicht soviele Dorsche  in Travemünde und in der ganzen Lübecker Bucht , wie heute. Seitdem ist es schon selten, wenn man hier einen Seeskorpion und Aalmutter fängt!

Wie schon Havkat es beschrieb, fing man in den 70er und besonders in den 80er Jahre Hunderte von Aalmuttern und Seeskorpionen beim Aal und Buttangeln! Da gab es hier nur auf Fehmarn Dorsche! Ganz selten kamen sie mal in den Travemünder Hafen rein und jetzt sind die fingerlangen Dorsche eine reine Plage, sowie man mit Watwurm angelt! Ist genauso schlimm , wie es früher mit den Aalmuttern war!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. März 2003)

Ich finde es nicht egal, ob es sich um einen Seeskorpion oder um einen Knurrhahn handelt.Seeskorpion ist dank der Kormorane und nicht wegen den Dorschen mittlerweile recht selten, das gleiche gilt für die Aalmuttern, nicht Aalquappen.
Der Seeskorpion ist ein recht schmackhafter und auch wehrsamer Fisch.
Er ist nicht giftig, allerdings sind Verletzungen an den Stacheln recht schmerzhaft und können durchaus, wie BBA geschrieben hat zu schlimmen Entzündungen führen.

Mein größter Seeskorpion war 41 cm lang und ich fing ihn 1987 in Weißenhaus beim Mefoangeln mit Blinker.

Knurrhähne hingegen fing ich bisher nur in Norge (Graue und Rote); schmecken auch sehr gut - hab aber die meisten von Ihnen wegen den sehr schönen Augen und der geringen Größe zurückgesetzt.

Aalquppen sind die einzigen Vertreter der &quot;Dorschähnlichen&quot; im Süßwasser und schmecken geräuchert super - m-.E. besser als Aal  :q Aalmuttern hingegen kommen nur im Salzwasser vor und haben grüne Gräten und gebären lebendige Junge.

Sollte ich mich jetzt als &quot;Klugscheißer&quot; geoutet haben - O.K. das stört mich nicht,aber wenn fachlich kompetente Postings niedergemacht werden, dann schon.

Grüße an &quot;alle&quot; (mein ich auch so !!!)

Stephan


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. März 2003)

Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, das der Kormoran gerne Seeskorpione frißt. Allein schon wegen der Stacheln!!! Lieber frisst er Aalmuttern (grüne Gräte) und Aale. Die kann er besser schlucken.  Kleine Seeskorpione frisst der Dorsch sehr gerne. Jedenfalls fand ich viele kleine Exemplare (bis 15cm) im Magen von Dorschen! 

@ Stephan

ich behauptete nicht das der Seeskorpion giftig ist. Nur die Stacheln verursachen schnell eine Entzündung, die sich bis zur Blutvergiftung entzünden können. Deshalb etwas vorsichtig beim lösen. Ich fasse sie nur mit Lappen und Handschuhe an! Und das die Aalmutter und Aalquappe(Rute) nicht das geliche ist, weiß eigentlich jeder hier! Die Rute hat jedenfalls auch den Bartel am Unterkiefer, wie der Dorsch und schmeckt einfach nur genial!!! mit Aalmuttern kannst mich dagegen jagen. Hatte wohl in den 70er und 80er genug von denen und bin seitdem geheilt!

und sachliche Postings von anderen habe ich hier nicht niedergemacht!


----------



## petipet (8. März 2003)

*Knurrhähne und Ähnliches*

:z Hi Boardies,

wenn ich Jemanden auf dem Schlipsgetreten sein sollte,
dann hier wirklich: SORRY
Das A.B. ist ein Klasse Forum. Bin allerdings nur Volksschüler, und bin, ungewollt, daß müßt Ihr mir abnehmen,
auf unsicherem Boden wegen der Termilogie.
Alle Beiträge des A.B. sind informativer wie die bunten Bildchen
aus &quot;Fisch und Fang&quot;, oder &quot;Blinker&quot;  oder einer einem
anderem Blatt, dass der &quot;BLÖDZEITUNG&quot; Konkurenz macht.

In diesem Sinne,

Gruß...petipet :z  :z


----------



## petipet (9. März 2003)

*Seeskorpione, und andere Lebewesen,*

Schönen guten Morgen auch, Bellybootangler!

&quot;Der Rückgang dieser Tierchen&quot;, schreibst Du in Deinem
Kontext. Diese Sprüche, aus schwärzester Vergangenheit, stossen bei mir sauer auf. Und fingerlange Dorschbabys sind für Dich ne Plage, beim Angeln. Na Bestends. Is, glaub ich, nich der Sinn der Sache, im Umgang mit der NATUR.

Gruß...petipet


----------



## Michael Grabow (9. März 2003)

Leute nehmt mal ein bischen Dampf raus.  :g 
Vor ein paar tagen habe ich auch diesen Beitrag gelesen, mich über die riesige Mefo gefreut und mit viel Interesse den Seescorpion angeschaut. Wie Belly seinen Beitrag geschrieben hatte, habe ich mir vorgenommen nachzufragen. Ich auch kannte den Unterschied auch nicht. Sind für mich auch alles Knurrhäne gewesen. Heißt ja aber nicht, dass ich keine weiteren Informationen brauche.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. März 2003)

> Schönen guten Morgen auch, Bellybootangler!
> Der Rückgang dieser Tierchen&quot;, schreibst Du in Deinem
> Kontext. Diese Sprüche, aus schwärzester Vergangenheit, stossen bei mir sauer auf. Und fingerlange Dorschbabys sind für Dich ne Plage, beim Angeln. Na Bestends. Is, glaub ich, nich der Sinn der Sache, im Umgang mit der NATUR.
> 
> Gruß...petipet



Hättest mal in den letzten Jahren in der Lübecker Bucht mit Wattwurm angeln sollen, dann hättest Du es auch als Plage empfunden!!! Wenn man 50-100 untermaßige Dorsche(Durchschnitt 20-30 cm ) in einer Nacht beim Aalangeln fängst und diese fast alle verenden, weil sie selbst Hakengröße 3/0 bis zum Schwanz geschluckt haben! Ich jedenfalls verzichte deshalb meist auf Watwürmer und habe dann nicht ganz so die Probleme. Aber selbst auf Tauwürmer vergreifen sich die Dorschbabbies bei uns. Und mit den Aalmuttern war es vor 10 Jahren wesentlich schlimmer. 

Vor etwa 20 Jahren hatten auf einmal alle Plattfische Hautkrankheiten und Geschwüre in der Lübecker Bucht und besonders in Travemünde. Es gab auf einmal fast keine mehr. Vorher fing man locker 30 Plattfische am Vormittag! Daraufhin vermehrte sich die Aalmutter und die Seeskorpione massenweise. Sie hatten nur noch den Aal als Feind zu fürchten. Erst als dann die Dorschbestände besser wurden, ging der Aalmutter- und Seeskorpionbestand zurück. Man fängt erst seit knapp 10 Jahren einigermassen Plattfische(besonder Flundern) in der Lübecker Bucht und in Travemünde wieder. Die Brut von Aalmuttern und Seeskorpionen hat jetzt jedenfalls nur noch an Molen und Steinriffs eine Überlebenschance. Ich bin über diesen Zustand echt froh. Es nervt wirklich wenn man von 200 geangelten Fischen gerade mal einen hat, den man verwerten kann. Hin und wieder eine Aalmutter und Seeskorpion zu angeln ist nun mal eine Bereicherung . Selbst zu dieser Zeit habe ich t jede Aalmutter und jedenSeeskorpione schonend zurückgesetzt, den ich nicht gegessen habe. Die Fischer und auch einige Angler haben sie totgetreten. Was teilweise noch heute geschiet! 

Und damals war noch keine Rede von Circle Hooks! Die kannte hier noch keiner!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2003)

.....WAHNSINN.....


> Wenn man 50-100 untermaßige Dorsche(Durchschnitt 20-30 cm ) in einer Nacht beim Aalangeln fängst



sagen wir mal 5 Stunden = 300 Minuten = alle drei Minuten ein Dorschbaby......Respekt....
Selbst vor 15 Jahren habe ich es in guten Nächten nie auf mehr fünf bis sechs gute und zwanzig Babies gebracht.
(Mit einer Rute) :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. März 2003)

> sagen wir mal 5 Stunden = 300 Minuten = alle drei Minuten ein Dorschbaby......Respekt....
> Selbst vor 15 Jahren habe ich es in guten Nächten nie auf mehr fünf bis sechs gute und zwanzig Babies gebracht.
> (Mit einer Rute)



Die fünf bis sechs guten Dorsche , die gab es in Travemünde nicht. Wenn Du mal Glück hattest , bekams vielleicht einen Dorsch um die 40 cm!  Und das kam vielleicht 1-2 mal im Jahr vor!!! Jedenfalls in einigen Sommernächten bekamst die 2 Ruten nicht schnell genug raus, sowie man mit Watwürmer angelte. Deshalb verzichte ich auf Wattwürmer im Somer total in Travemünde. Hat einfach keinen Sinn und kosten tun die Würmer auch nicht wenig! Jedenfalls wird damit wohl erstmal schluß sein. In der Trave buddeln sie den herrentunnel und in Travemünde sind sie dabei neue Stege zu bauen. Da gibt es in nächster zeit erstmal keinen Fisch mehr. gefangen werden zur Zeit nur Barsche in der unteren Trave. Oberhalb der Herrenbrücke gibt es zur Zeit keinen Fisch mehr!!! Auf Fehmarn war mein Resultat genauso wie deins. Höchstens 4-5 gute Dorsche und 10-20 Babies.

Das ist mir wesentlich lieber. Dann hat man zumindestens 4-5 gute dabei! Und wenn es auch nur 1 ist! Und das ist schon unwahrscheinlich, das man auf Fehmarn vor 10-15 Jahren ohne einen guten Dorsch nach hause gefahren ist. Es sei denn man geht im Hochsommer in die brandung auf Dorsch!


----------



## Maddin (9. März 2003)

> 5 Stunden = 300 Minuten = alle drei Minuten ein Dorschbaby


 #r 



> Hatte wohl in den 70er und 80er genug von denen und bin seitdem geheilt!


 Was fürn Jahrgang bist du ;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. März 2003)

@Maddin....
und das ohne !!!! Taschenrechner.....
habe in den 70ern gelernt mit einem Rechenschieber umzugehen  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. März 2003)

Ich meine ja auch Ende der 70 und Ende der 80! Das waren meine ersten Angelerfahrungen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. März 2003)

Wenn die P.E.T.A.-Fritzen das hier lesen, ist das wie Öl auch deren Lampen !!  

...50-100 Minidorsche von einem Angler....
 ich glaub das eh nicht ! ;+ 
Selbst die Superbrandungsangler in den 70.gern und auch 80.gern, haben das nicht erreicht. Überleg mal wie schnell Du da die Angel wieder beködern musst, rausdrillen, abhaken und dann noch alles im Dunkeln......
NÖÖ das glaube ich nicht!  :g


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. März 2003)

Ich selber habe auf das Dorschabschlachten und verangeln gerne verzichtet und bin mit Tauwürmer und Mistmetten den Aalen nachgegangen und die anderen hatten diese Babies geangelt und nahmen sie teilweise Eimerweise mit. Ich stellte immer sofort die Watwurmangelei ein, sowie die Babydorsche da waren!!! Und sie fingen diese Dorsche nicht in 5 Stunden , sondern in 7-10 Stunden. Manchmal waren es auch nur 10-20 in einer Nacht. Es gab aber auch Nächte, da holten die alle 5 Minuten einen Babydorsch raus und sackten ihn ein! Wenn so ein Schwarm Babydorsche da war, ist es so als wenn man sich im Makrelenschwarm befand. Die Rute war dann gerademal reingeworfen, da hing dann so ein Baby dran. 

Ich bin dann lieber den Aalen nachgegangen!


----------



## Hamsterson (10. März 2003)

In Kieler Förde sieht es mit den Babydorschen auch genauso aus. Man fängt sicher keine 100 Stück in einer Nacht, aber häufig zig Stücke und oft oder sogar normalerweise ist nicht mal ein einziger Maßiger dabei. Von Kalifornien bis Schönbergerstrand sieht es genauso aus. Es beissen zu 90% untermaßige Fische und die werden auch häufig mitgenommen. Habe mal einen nach dem Fang gefragt, und der zeigte stolz ein 10l Eimer voll mit 100-300g Dorschen. Feine Drills mit dem Brandungsgeschirr.  :v


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. März 2003)

@ BBA :

ich fand es beim ersten lesen schon - kann aber auch sein das ich einen schlechten Tag hatte und es war nicht meine Absicht hier zu stänkern.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Mefo (10. März 2003)

Kann mich Stephan nur anschließen.Das gleiche gilt auch für Meerforelle und Lachs oder Meerforelle und Regenbogenforelle auch da sollte man die unterschiede kennen  :b .Aber nix desto trotz hat der Seeskrpion eine beachtliche Größe.

Gruß Richard


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. März 2003)

Dank eurer Hilfe kenne ich jetzt auch den Unterschied zwischen Seeskorpion und Knurrhahn!  War für mich sonst immer das gleiche, da die Seeskorpione nie eine Bedeutung für mich hatten. Habe sie immer zurückgesetzt. Dachte immer das es nur noch den roten Vertreter(Knurrhahn) davon gab. 
Bin jetzt auch bitten schlauer!


----------



## Laksos (10. März 2003)

Wow, für diese Art ist das &acute;n Kapitaler! Unser Sohnemann fing vor längerer Zeit einen im Lillebelt, der war bedeutend kleiner. Dort und auf der Nordseite Fünens gibt es noch einige (dünne) Bestände dieser Tiere.


----------

